# Ehdrigohr is awesome!



## resistor (Jan 20, 2013)

It was noted in the front page news back in December, but I wanted to re-share the Ehdrigohr RPG Kickstarter.  Rules-wise, it's based on FATE Core, but it's really the fluff that draws me in.

It's a decidedly non-Eurocentric take on a fantasy RPG. I've seen it described as a mashup of Lord of the Rings with Native American folklore, but even that doesn't begin to do it justice.  Really, you should check it out!


----------



## Obryn (Jan 21, 2013)

Already backing it.  And while it's hard to top the insane FATE Core Kickstarter, this one looks pretty great, too. 

-O


----------



## mcmillan (Jan 21, 2013)

Another previous backer here. I don't have a group that seems too likely  to switch to FATE, but this still looks great to mine for ideas I can  use with setting up my new campaign. In case any of you are on the  fence, just a reminder this is the last day


----------



## Obryn (Jan 21, 2013)

mcmillan said:


> Another previous backer here. I don't have a group that seems too likely  to switch to FATE, but this still looks great to mine for ideas I can  use with setting up my new campaign. In case any of you are on the  fence, just a reminder this is the last day



Yeah, I have excessive doubts I'll ever get to actually play this one, but an RPG that takes tribal culture and non-European perspectives this seriously is worth backing. 

-O


----------

